# Girls Camaro Bike information request



## Redbyyrd01 (Jun 4, 2010)

I picked up  this Camaro bicycle at a garage sale.  Never saw one before looked kind of cool so I got it.  It's was in a garage for at least 25 years.  The serial # is 411895.  The light, tires, and seat seem to be in great condition.  Would appreciate any information or value for this type bike,


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Sweet! Thank you for taking the time to post your pictures AND serial number too! I really appreciate that.

The year for Huffys are found by finding the first digit in the serial number. This means the last digit in the year of manufacture. To determine the decade, we need to look features that were popular. Here is a breakdown of your serial number:
411895

4=19_4
11=I think your number was not punched all the way, are you sure this wasn't an "H"? That means "Huffy" or "Huffman Company".
895=Could be production sequence.

To determine your decade, we need to find some features. Off the bat, the "Camaro" nameplate, your chaingaurd, and tank and headlight among other things will certainly put this bike in the 1960s. So you have a 1964 Huffy Camaro. These are worth, depending who it is, $50.00-$100.00 as it looks to be very near mint.

Curious, what did you pay for this? What a coincidence, I bought a men's frame 1963 Huffy at a garage sale a few years ago, COMPLETE, and nice for very cheap. I only paid $2.00 for mine because it was covered in oil for the past 25-30 or so years and the girls running sale didn't think it was very valuable. I have never found a better bicycle deal.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think Huffy pre dated Chevy's Camaro by three years!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 4, 2010)

on the later Huffy's the serials are totally different. this one is a later 1960's or early 1970's. the later Huffy's aren't worth too much and a girls bike is going to be even less, I would guess around $50.00-$75.00 as a top price, look for Huffy's on ebay and watch to see what one like yours goes for, that's the best way.


----------



## Redbyyrd01 (Jun 4, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Sweet! Thank you for taking the time to post your pictures AND serial number too! I really appreciate that.
> 
> The year for Huffys are found by finding the first digit in the serial number. This means the last digit in the year of manufacture. To determine the decade, we need to look features that were popular. Here is a breakdown of your serial number:
> 411895
> ...




Thanks for the information I paid $10 for the bike.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Your welcome. Anyway, guys, I feel like this is a '64, all the evidence is here. Who's to say it wasn't named after the concept car? Somebody get me a 1964-1967 Huffy catalog and then you can prove me wrong.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 4, 2010)

You guys kill me! when will you learn not to second guess me on Huffman and Huffy stuff?:eek:
here, as requested, is a page from the 1968 Huffy catalog to confirm my estimate. they will have made them for a few years so there is no way of being certain of the year that I know of.
the girls Camaro is even Purple!!!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, it is an exact match. But how do you know-just an "IF" here, do you know that line wasn't introduced earlier? Whatever, I'm turning into a lawyer-YUCK!

Anyway. Scott, do you know this "new" serial number sequence? At what year does my method go dead? I know the Huffy Bandit and it's girls' version I have nailed with my method. A kid had the girls version at Daddy Katz in Feb. and thought it was a 1970. Turns out it was 1977 from my looking (The year Smokey and the Bandit hit theaters).


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 4, 2010)

I know because I have had so many Huffmans and Huffy's and have so many catalogs (it's kind of a mania) that I can tell by the various parts on the bike. that rack shows up in the late '60's. the sprocket starts somewhere in the mid '60's the grips are totally Muscle bike looking the chain guard is very '70's looking and the mid '60's guard is different and has a kinda wing to it. the tank in the mid '60's was very different, there are lots of things. and one of the strongest evidences for a novice is that Camaro isn't really a word and I doubt Chevrolet named the car after the bike, it's way more likely that Huffy named the bike after the car.
you'll learn grasshopper, you'll learn


----------



## Hooch (Jun 4, 2010)

this  Camaro isnt a Huffy    its a Holiday as in the Holiday gas stations but the same bike


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Now THAT is cool! I realize it is just a name, but being bought from a gas station?

I Luke Skywalker admit defeat and must learn from master Yoda.  I know the chaingaurd was later and came out in 1967 I think. My '63 has the same sprocket. Matter of fact, I have seen Huffys use that sprocket well into the 1980s. Thanks for the info. Hey, what years of Dealer catalogs do you have?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2010)

most of my catalogs are from the prewar era but I have 1920, 1937, 1938, 1939, 1940, 1941, 1948, 1951,  1955, and 1968, and most of the Firestone catalogs (Firestone used Huffy all along the way) but that's just what's been sorted out, there's lots of stuff I throw in a folder when I find it and sort it out when I get bored. I probably have 20 or so Huffmans and Huffys and have had about that many that I don't have any more ranging from 1936 to somewhere in the '80's.
now, start talking about any of the other manufacturers and you will find my knowledge much more sketchy. start talking about Camaros and all I know is how they look in the rear view mirror. (in High School I drove a 1969 big block Charger)


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2010)

37fleetwood said:


> (in High School I drove a 1969 big block Charger)





Oh my. Bet you were a terror! Hey, if you ever find something from the 80s or 1963 in your junk folders (you said you don't, but you ever know) toss me a PM. For the 80s I really need something for the Racing 35 BMX bike (mine has the Skyway Tuff Wheel II mags).


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Oh my. Bet you were a terror! Hey, if you ever find something from the 80s or 1963 in your junk folders (you said you don't, but you ever know) toss me a PM. For the 80s I really need something for the Racing 35 BMX bike (mine has the Skyway Tuff Wheel II mags).



 I did my fair share of tearing around the country side. back then street racing was a lot different, we weren't stupid enough to do it in town. we used to go outside of town and race on a deserted stretch of hi-way. I think the black marks are still out there from all the burn outs.
anyway I left something for you in the BMX section, I'll keep looking.


----------

